# Battlefield 4



## TheMan13 (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZD9fWUUeL00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD9fWUUeL00[/video]


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 31, 2013)

Fuck yes.!


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 31, 2013)

lol Who has the time?

I stay a few years behind game releases. I haven't even got to B3 yet. Just started up New Vegas now for the first time last week. I can keep up with hardware upgrades because I'm into video editing and run servers but software games I'm slow going. I'll play B4 in about 2 years.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Mar 31, 2013)

Jesus already?


----------



## TheMan13 (May 17, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> lol Who has the time?
> 
> I stay a few years behind game releases. I haven't even got to B3 yet. Just started up New Vegas now for the first time last week. I can keep up with hardware upgrades because I'm into video editing and run servers but software games I'm slow going. I'll play B4 in about 2 years.


I hear ya brother, I'm still primarily playing BF2  Here's a recent BF2 game play video produced by a buddy.

[video=youtube;fmkYhJy7oE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmkYhJy7oE0[/video]

If you're game you can find me in Chi Town laying it down BF2 style on occasion


----------



## thetester (May 21, 2013)

I'm definitely getting BF4 but I haven't decided if I'm going to get it on PS3 or wait until I get a PS4 and get it on that.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 12, 2014)

DA1NONLYRAYRAY if anyone wants to game BTF4 for PS3 anytime


----------



## zander19 (Jun 24, 2014)

bf4 ozzy-plant-eater


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Jul 7, 2014)

BF4 way to go play it on my ps4 all the time


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 9, 2014)

Battlefield 4 is great ps3 got to have at least 2 good teammates and you can run every game


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Aug 9, 2014)

theking2202004 said:


> Battlefield 4 is great ps3 got to have at least 2 good teammates and you can run every game


Hells yah


----------

